
What to Say When You Get 5 Minutes with a Billionaire - zg3cg
https://www.auxoro.com/the-aux-1/you-get-five-minutes-with-a-billionaire
======
dangus
From the show’s summary it seems like this is going to end up being disgusting
billionaire worship.

The hope of running into a billionaire and having it change your life is not
much different than buying a lotto ticket.

Running into a billionaire isn’t going to do jack shit to your life. The
household name billionaires heard it all from passers by and don’t pay any
attention to the little people. What are you gonna do, run up with a slide
deck to pitch your jump to conclusions mat?

Billionaires don’t live in the same world we do, literally. They have people
get things for them. They live in gated communities you cannot access. They
vacation on yachts and private islands you cannot see. They go to Lakers games
in private box seats with a back entrance. They are members of clubs and gyms
you are not allowed to join, even if you could afford it.

What do you do if you see Jeff Bezos scarfing down an Egg McMuffin? Nothing.
What he’s doing in public is none of your business. He doesn’t know you or
care what you have to say.

------
joezydeco
" _And two, if you need anything taken care of, and I mean anything, whether
it 's a problem you're working on or your arms go numb on the toilet, he needs
someone to wipe your ass, call me, and I will make it happen_"

So from Jeff's POV you're offering to do lackey work for free. Or did you
mention a price to wipe his ass?

Either way it seems highly probably someone like a Bezos or Branson got to
where they are by having an inner circle of friends and advisors helping them
out. Not counting the thousands of people already in position to fuel their
jets and wipe their asses. And you're not in either circle.

